# Wilier: Which would you choose and why?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Sold my SSHM and debating between these two framesets. IMO, Wilier makes beautiful looking bikes as in these two examples. Just curious which one you would choose and why. Thanks:

2011 Cento Uno SL (carbon black): Retailed at $5000 (can get new for $3700)









2012 Cento Uno (matte black): Not sure, but probably retails for $4000 or so (no discount):










And, would you go with the all black theme (tape, stem, housing) or with the white tape, stem, red housing? Thanks again.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Arent you already having the '11 101 built up?
Aesthetically I like exactly how the '11 is colored up.
Now I need to find red hoods


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mogarbage said:


> Arent you already having the '11 101 built up?
> Aesthetically I like exactly how the '11 is colored up.
> Now I need to find red hoods


Well, that's the plan. The frameset is there and I am suppose to bring them all the parts today or tomorrow. But then, I saw the '12 in the matte black and really liked it too. Probably stick to the '11 but just thought I get some opinions here. 

I wasn't a big fan of red hoods at first, but you're right, I do like the accent that it adds to that SL.


----------



## keihoop (Feb 22, 2011)

*spoiler...SOLD mine, getting to popular too fast..if that even matters.*

here's the new....


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

keihoop said:


> here's the new....


Nice ride. Yeah, it really depends on where you live. In Socal where I live, I haven't seen a single SL....at least in the few clubs that I ride with. I am sure they are around, just haven't seen them. Around here, I see a lot of Spesh, C'dales, Scotts, Scattantes, Fujis, Cervelos, Colnagos, Treks, BHs, and Pinarellos. I don't see many Looks, Stevens, Wiliers, or Cipollinis or Ridleys.

Still prefer the SL


----------



## keihoop (Feb 22, 2011)

*oh, for sure. Wiliers are brilliant*

Just reread my statement. I did not mean any disrespect. Hands down Wilier is a sick machine and Italian beauty!! A++. I was just meaning that I " moved mine along ". I too live in So Cal and being a finicky prick like I am I just tried to get something no one else had yet. This one is The Helium, which the tour day to day bike for Vaca but this is the Flandrien edition. (Obviously all black raw carbon). 

Anywho, loving that Wilier you built. How far South are ya in So Cal? I'm LB. Fancy a ride??


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

keihoop said:


> Just reread my statement. I did not mean any disrespect. Hands down Wilier is a sick machine and Italian beauty!! A++. I was just meaning that I " moved mine along ". I too live in So Cal and being a finicky prick like I am I just tried to get something no one else had yet. This one is The Helium, which the tour day to day bike for Vaca but this is the Flandrien edition. (Obviously all black raw carbon).
> 
> Anywho, loving that Wilier you built. How far South are ya in So Cal? I'm LB. Fancy a ride??


No offense taken :thumbsup: The Helium Flandrien edition is eye candy too! Ridely was another manufacturer that I was looking at prior to going with the Cento 1 SL. Both great bikes IMO. Can't really lose either way. 

I am in Irvine. I passed through your city when I did the Century Ride for a Cure a few months back. I usually ride on Sundays with clubs around here in Irvine. I usually do solos on the weekdays after work. Do you venture out to the Irvine area much?


----------

